# LOGO für FROZEN-BRAIN-CREW



## Blattodea (23. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,

unabhängig davon ob ihr Inhalt und Layout der Seite die ich euch vorsteleln möchte befürwortet, möchte ich gerne ein paar Anregungen bezüglich eines Logos einholen,
insofern der eine oder andere die Zeit findet ? Ich selber Distanziere mich von Inhalt und anderem, bin lediglich für "Design" und "Code" zuständig.

Mir ist bisher keine wirkliche Idee gekommen, wie ich ein Logo gestalten könnte ...   ...vielleicht findet ihr ja wat passendes...anregungen und der gleichen mehr ...

http://www.frozen-brain.de
Wäre dann die Seite, und das logo sollte möglichst themenbezogen sein und doch in gewisser weise den namen wiedergeben! ( also frozen-brain ) gut wäre auch wenn was provokatives drin wäre... 

DANKE für die Bemühungen


----------



## thecamillo (23. Januar 2006)

Ich weiss man sollte noch verbessern aber es ist ein Anfang finde ich!


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Januar 2006)

Finde das eigentlich sehr gut. Das einzige was mich stört ist der große Abstand zwischen Frzen und Brain. Finde irgendwie das sie zu weit vo einander getrännt sind.

 Axel


----------



## thecamillo (24. Januar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Finde das eigentlich sehr gut. Das einzige was mich stört ist der große Abstand zwischen Frzen und Brain. Finde irgendwie das sie zu weit vo einander getrännt sind.
> 
> Axel



Sers @Earth,

hab mir dafür gestern nicht viel zeit gelassen, zumal ich mir auch nicht die Seite und deren Inhalt anschauen konnte! Sagte ja es sei ein Anfang! Man kann drauf aufbauen!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Blattodea (24. Januar 2006)

ICh glaube das käme als Firmenlogo einer Klinik mit schwerpunkt einer Neurologie zu gute, aber trotzdem danke für deine Bemühungen ...sowas in der Art hatte ich vor kurzem in erwägung gezogen, wurde aber verworfen, weil es nicht zum Layout der Seite passte, brauch ein in sich stimmiges konzept  hatte auch schon daran gedacht das ganze einfach abzukürzen... also statt frozen-brain-crew einfach FBC ... weiß nicht ob damit mehr angefangen werden kann

Wie gesagt, habe diesbezüglich ne totale schaffensblockade, weitere Vorschläge sind demzufolge sehr willkommen


----------



## Duddle (24. Januar 2006)

Nach einem (wirklich verdammt kurzen) Blick auf die Seite fiel mir ein:

 Engagier einen richtigen Illustrator, der dir im Comic-Stil einen Kopf mit halboffenem Schädel stilisiert, in dessen Gehirn dann ein Eislöffel und ein Sonnenschirmchen stecken. Vielleicht noch Schlagsahne und eine Kirsche drauf, et voilá! 

 Oder du arbeitest mit den typischen Gefrierschranksymbolen, also Eiskristalle, -°C Temperaturen… mal auf die Tiefkühlprodukte nach Hinweisen schauen.

 Übrigens denke ich, FBC klingt nach einem Counterstrike-Clan-Kürzel, aber das sei nur am Rand erwähnt.


 Duddle


----------



## Blattodea (24. Januar 2006)

An der Kompetenz ein Bild zu Papier zu bringen, soll es nicht liegen  meine Hände leisten da wahres wunderwerk  nur die Muse wollte mich nicht küssen  Deine erste Idee gefällt mir sehr gut  andere Vorschläge?
werde mich morgen mal an ne Bleistiftzeichnung setzen und uppen um n bissl Resonanz zu bekommen


----------

